# Announcing a New Canadian Champion!!



## Trillium

Yahoo I'm so excited!!! I'm so proud of Quincy. I'm also so proud of Cherie for getting him ready for the ring, dealing with all that coat (he is a coat growing machine) and for her ability to spot a gorgeous dog in the first place. (Even when he was all the way in Iceland.) Thanks to Winnow for breeding such a lovely boy. What a great weekend and what a wonderful way to finish up!!!!


----------



## outwest

YAY, QUINCY! It's all very exciting. He did it with a full tail in a beautiful setting, too. Awesome! 

That's a lot of hair on that boy, yikes! His ears are incredible. When do you get to shave it all off or is that too sad a prospect? For me, it would be gone the moment I got home, LOL. I am particularly excited because he is such a lovely size. That should bode well for your line in the future. Will you continue to show him?

Congratulations to Cherie AND Winnow, you both must be so proud.


----------



## Winnow

Congratulations I am very happy


----------



## Countryboy

Way to go, Quincy!  

I guess u got a bit of help from the girls but still . . they couldn't of done it without u...


----------



## DonnaM

Congratulations !!!


----------



## Keithsomething

way to go Quincy  I always knew he could do it ^_^


----------



## spoospirit

_Congratulations on your new champion and also to Winnow for breeding such a nice boy._


----------



## NOLA Standards

How wonderful!!!!!!

Congratulations. :first:


Tabatha
NOLA Standards


----------



## Fond of Poodles

Congratulations Q-man! It's great to see a tailed dog in the ring. Congrats to you too Cherie/Arreau!! You're faith in him is justified, he's a nice looking boy!


----------



## Virginia TheNurse

:adore: bow to the mighty Quincy........YAY!!!!!!


----------



## vtomblin

Congrats!


----------



## faerie

i'm so proud of my boyfriend, quincy! 

give him hugs and kisses from me!


----------



## Chagall's mom

Congratulations, Quincy and gang!! What a stellar win!!


----------



## amerique2

Way to go, Quincy! Congratulations!


----------



## CharismaticMillie

Congratulations!!!!!! What is next for Quincy? Cherie, do you have plans to show anybody in the future? Have you been bitten by the show bug??


----------



## bigredpoodle

plumcrazy said:


> Introducing Can. Ch. Winnow Happy Go Lucky at Arreau!! We all know him better as Quincy, and I'm pleased to announce that he earned his Canadian Championship today!!!
> 
> He acquired his points in style... raking in FOUR majors and two single points during his show career. Today's win garnered him Best of Opposite Sex and Best of Winners.
> 
> We always knew he was a champion - now he has the ribbon to prove it!! Way to go Quincy!!


That is fabulous
news .. Congratulations


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle

ChocolateMillie said:


> Congratulations!!!!!! What is next for Quincy? Cherie, do you have plans to show anybody in the future? Have you been bitten by the show bug??


Thank you very much! We are hoping to go for his CGN then get his rally titles. It will take a bit of investigating to find a club in our area. And as far as showing someone else? I have no idea. This world is really not for me. I am thrilled with his title, and bawled like a baby when I realized he had the points he needed, but really do not enjoy this world at all.


----------



## Rowan

OMG, that's fantastic! I've always loved that beautiful, flashy black boy. Not that I have an obsession with black male poodles or anything of the sort. Okay, so I like the girls too. 

CONGRATS!! More pictures of QUINCY please. 

I promise not to drool. Much. :drool:

ETA: Give him a big hug for me! But don't mess up his 'do. LOL


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle

outwest said:


> YAY, QUINCY! It's all very exciting. He did it with a full tail in a beautiful setting, too. Awesome!
> 
> That's a lot of hair on that boy, yikes! His ears are incredible. When do you get to shave it all off or is that too sad a prospect? For me, it would be gone the moment I got home, LOL. I am particularly excited because he is such a lovely size. That should bode well for your line in the future. Will you continue to show him?
> 
> Congratulations to Cherie AND Winnow, you both must be so proud.


VERY proud. Thank you! I called the CKC to confirm his points at 9:05 this morning, and by 9:30 he was half clipped off...LOL! Think I was anxious?? He is loving his bare-nakedness. I will not take his ears short because they are out of this world amazing!


----------



## Trillium

Here are some more pics of Quincy's winning day!! What a great couple of days!! 

Oops sorry folks I missed a couple that Cherie send including his new do. I hope you enjoy them as much as I have


----------



## faerie

i want pics of his nekkidness


----------



## Countryboy

faerie said:


> i want pics of his nekkidness


Meeeee tooooo!


----------



## Trillium

Hey guys I added a pic of his nakedness. Check it out again. I think he looks great. Cherie as usual did a wonderful job and he'll only look better as the days go by and he grows out a bit so Cherie can tweak his new do.


----------



## 2719

Yeah to the NEW Champion! Congratulations....a job well done...and most deserved!


----------



## Countryboy

Trillium said:


> Hey guys I added a pic of his nakedness.


Oh yeah! Duh! lol I didn't notice that . . . the ears are in the way!


----------



## spoospirit

_I love this photo of Quincy. He looks very proud of himself as he should!










I really can't see his nekkidness. Blacks are so hard to photograph for detail. But I can just imagine his excitement at being mostly hair free. I remember taking Billy out of coat and he ran around like a mad man for quite a while._


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle

countryboy said:


> oh yeah! Duh! Lol i didn't notice that . . . The ears are in the way!


lol!!!!!


----------



## thestars

Congratulations on Quincy's finish! I LOVE the Show World, Handlers and Owners have been really helpful and supportive of me and my reds.


----------



## Trillium

Thanks everyone for all your kind comments and good wishes we're really excited about his win!!!


----------



## jester's mom

Congratulations Quincy! And you must feel proud, Winnow, congrats!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle

This was my reaction when I realized he had finished...


----------



## Liafast

Congrats on your new champion!!!!


----------



## Fond of Poodles

Tears of joy are always good!


----------



## farleysd

Congratulations on your new champion!

This is a feeling you will always remember!

Terry
Farleys D Standard
"One must first build a house before painting it!"


----------



## Tessa's Dad

faerie said:


> i want pics of his nekkidness





Countryboy said:


> Meeeee tooooo!


Ya know, I'm startin' ta worry about you.... :becky:


----------

